# Instruments and Equipment > Equipment >  So I bought a Blue Chip pick-my impressions

## Jonkay

After reading many posts about Blue Chip picks on this and other forums, my curiosity compelled me to try one out. I chose the TD60 because the shape and gauge (1.14) are the same as picks that I use. Playing a Martin guitar and a The Loar mandolin, I used the Blue Chip and compared it to picks I had on hand. I must say that I like this pick. I don't know why, but individual notes and chords sound brighter and more distinct. The pick has a good feel. In a blind test, I played some licks and some chords on the mandolin while a friend of mine (also a musician) listened. Out of three different picks, he chose the Blue Chip every time. Does it make you play better? I don't think so. It does enhance your sound though. Is it worth $35? I don't know.  You'll have to decide yourself. The closest pick that is somewhat like the Blue Chip TD60 is Dunlops' Ultex 1.14. The Ultex flexes a little, where as the Blue Chip does not. In my own totally unscientific opinion, the Ultex will give you about 80% of the Blue Chip performance. Let me sum it up this way. I don't plan on plunking down another $35 on a pick, but if I lost this pick or had it stolen, yeah, I would buy another one.

----------


## roysboy

> After reading many posts about Blue Chip picks on this and other forums, my curiosity compelled me to try one out. I chose the TD60 because the shape and gauge (1.14) are the same as picks that I use. Playing a Martin guitar and a The Loar mandolin, I used the Blue Chip and compared it to picks I had on hand. I must say that I like this pick. I don't know why, but individual notes and chords sound brighter and more distinct. The pick has a good feel. In a blind test, I played some licks and some chords on the mandolin while a friend of mine (also a musician) listened. Out of three different picks, he chose the Blue Chip every time. Does it make you play better? I don't think so. It does enhance your sound though. Is it worth $35? I don't know.  You'll have to decide yourself. The closest pick that is somewhat like the Blue Chip TD60 is Dunlops' Ultex 1.14. The Ultex flexes a little, where as the Blue Chip does not. In my own totally unscientific opinion, the Ultex will give you about 80% of the Blue Chip performance. Let me sum it up this way. I don't plan on plunking down another $35 on a pick, but if I lost this pick or had it stolen, yeah, I would buy another one.


I've never played a BLUE CHIP pick so I cannot comment on its characteristics , how much better it may make an instrument sound , how much easier ( if at all ) it may be to play with one . It may indeed be the best pick available for whatever the reason (s). But if somehow I was ever talked into buying one at that price or got a big-time sponsorship deal for my next international tour, I'd have it chained to my arm so I'd never lose it . I don't think I've spent 35.00 total on all the picks I've bought in my life . I never break them but yes-they DO get lost and if I lost a 35.00 pick I'd probably file a police report . I have many gauges depending on the application ( acoustic guitar , electric bass, electric guitar , mandolin , rhythm parts , lead parts....whatever ).  I discovered a DUNLOP 2.0  jazz/bass pick when looking for something to bring out the best tone in my mandolin and its been incredible. It was 60cents. It was so good I splurged and bought 4 .

----------


## Jonkay

Roysboy, I would pretty much agree with you except that you have not tried one (I assume).  I had the same opinion up until that little package arrived in the mail.

----------


## roysboy

> Roysboy, I would pretty much agree with you except that you have not tried one (I assume).  I had the same opinion up until that little package arrived in the mail.


I'm sure those picks must be terrific or they wouldn't get so much attention . I'm just not sure how ,at 35.00 ,they could be over 50X better than the 60 cent Dunlop picks I'm very happy with . Now if I were independently wealthy or didn't have a habit of 'misplacing' picks ........

----------


## dang

> I'm just not sure how ,at 35.00 ,they could be over 50X better than the 60 cent Dunlop picks I'm very happy with


As with mandolins and sound quality, the relationship between picks and sound quality isn't linear either.  Maybe only 10-20x better.
YMMV...

----------


## Freddyfingers

Sam I am.  I do not like blue chip in hand.      That's what I said before I tried one.  I got it used here.  Along with a red bear.   I feel the difference.   Hear the difference. I have not done the blind test with listeners but will try. I would replace it.  I would like try other sizes, but I agree that with the price where its at, for me its not possible.

----------


## jso

I cut my own from an old credit card. Don't know the gauge.

----------


## Lou Giordano

I'm a newbie compared to most everyone here. I had to buy one just out of curiosity . I chose the TAD 60. What I liked about it was the way it would slide across the strings. It seemed effortless. That may be because my technique was not any good to begin with, what ever. I like it, but I later traded it for another, again out of curiosity. I will probably trade again.

As far being worth it. Like I used to tell customers when I sold camera equipment  in a pro shop. If people only bought what they needed, we would be out of business quick.

----------


## tburcham

Every now and then, I pull out one of my standard picks and play for a while.  Then I play with my Red bear for a while, then I go back to my Blue chip.  There's really no comparison for my playing style.  The Blue Chip wins hands down. It produces great volume, still retains the nice dry sound of other quality picks, and is slick as butter on the strings.  It's a lot of money, but it's the best investment for improved tone and playability IMHO.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## JH Murray

My sons were always struggling to find a good birthday gift for me. Last year they got me the TAD60 model Blue Chip. A very good gift!

----------


## Eric C.

I was worried about losing a Bluechip pick if I ever bought one, so I trained myself on V-Picks and tested how long it takes me to actually lose a pick. After 11 months with the same 2 picks (the first one the edges got rough on me from playing) I decided to pull the trigger.

To avoid losing a pick, I just keep the pick under the strings on the fretboard when I'm not playing.  Haven't lost a pick in 15 months using this method!

----------


## pheffernan

> I chose the TD60 because the shape and gauge (1.14) are the same as picks that I use.


I just wanted to point out that the TD60 is actually 1.5 mm: "The TD is a standard teardrop shape pick with two rounded corners and one sharper playing corner. This is a TD in a 60/1000 of an inch(1.50mm) thickness. All of our picks a professionally machined, hand beveled, and laser etched."

http://shop.bluechippick.net/products/TD60.html

----------

bro.craig

----------


## wsugai

On the matter of losing a $35 BC pick, this is the way it works in real life:  when you pay $1 for a pick, you tend not to make the same effort to keep track of it compared to when you pay $35 for a pick. Maybe not 35 times the effort, but a lot more than with a $1 pick.  I'm sure there are folks out there to which this behavioral rule does not apply, but not enough of them to seriously challenge the rule.

----------


## Jonkay

My apologies, yes the TD60 is indeed 1.5 mm., a small detail that I had forgotten. I don't see too many over the counter store bought picks that are 1.5 mm. The gauge seems to go to 1.14mm, then jumps to 2mm and beyond. A less expensive pick that I like is Dunlops' Big Stubby, but for some reason, Dunlop makes them at 1 mm and 2mm, nothing in between. For my playing style, I find the 1.5 mm gauge to be ideal. I have only had the Blue Chip for a couple of days, and the more I play it, the more I like it. I didn't think that it could have any effect on my playing ability, and was amazed at what it can do for tremolo playing on the mandolin. I don't know how this pick does what it does. Looking at it very closely and comparing it to other picks, I figure that it must be in the bevel cut into the pick.

----------


## Willie Poole

Not to be in disagreement with those of you that love the blue chip but I went to a picking party a while back and a young lady was playing mandolin and using a blue chip pick, she said she liked the sound of my mandolin and asked if she might play it some, so I let her and she played it with her blue chip and then played it with a pick that I made myself and she asked if I made them to sell and I said no, she paid $35 for a pick that I make for about 25 cents and she liked the home made pick just as well as her blue chip, of course that is one instance and different mandolins I`m sure will sound different with various picks and of course strings make a difference also...But they are not for me at $35 a clip, that's for sure, if you like them that's fine...

     Willie

----------


## mandotrout777

> Not to be in disagreement with those of you that love the blue chip but I went to a picking party a while back and a young lady was playing mandolin and using a blue chip pick, she said she liked the sound of my mandolin and asked if she might play it some, so I let her and she played it with her blue chip and then played it with a pick that I made myself and she asked if I made them to sell and I said no, she paid $35 for a pick that I make for about 25 cents and she liked the home made pick just as well as her blue chip, of course that is one instance and different mandolins I`m sure will sound different with various picks and of course strings make a difference also...But they are not for me at $35 a clip, that's for sure, if you like them that's fine...
> 
>      Willie


I love my blue chips. I haven't found anything else that really compares. But if I could make my own, that sounded as good, for 25 cents, I'd be all over that.

Care to share what kind of material you're using, where you get it,  and how you go about making them?

----------

David Watson, 

George R. Lane

----------


## mandomurph

Buying a quality mandolin, paying for a good setup to make it sound it's best, and then skimping on a cheap pick makes no sense to me.

----------

davidtoc, 

Eldon Dennis, 

hank, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Dan Margolis

Although I'm far from wealthy, I don't consider the price of BC picks to be an issue.  However, the prospect of losing one is, to me, a concern.  In fact, I lost my first BC and waited quite awhile to replace it.  Now I have three - TD35, TD50, and TD60.  I store them in one of those pick cosies that attach to a key chain.  I'd better not lose my keys, though!  I used to lose a lot of picks, which I'm not buying any more since I went over to the BC side.  So that small savings must be considered.  If I'm playing where a dropped pick is at risk I still use conventional picks, though.  And everyone should throw a handful of picks into the car for emergencies.

----------


## Dan Margolis

I'll also point out that, just like conventional picks, the thickness of the BC makes a big difference in sound quality which is why I have three.

----------


## stevedenver

well
I can say that the material used in bc is extremely expensive, cos I had a leftover bit from a lab up at CU,  and made my own. It aint credit card styrene fer sure.

I can say, that to cut the stuff when its thick, which is especially expensive, and really get an even, fine super polished bevel, takes time and care.  I think this is a large part of the BC cost/price.

I have a TAD 60. I bought it, because I was curious after all testimonials, and it was worth it to me to spend $35 to see if the Emperor was clothed or naked.

Its a great pick.  
I make a point to use it a lot, 'cos its so 'spensive.  But its not the only pick I use.
However, I will not replace it, if I lose it. I think....

I use ProPlecs and Golden Gates and Pick Boys (the PEI hi modulus 'reefer' picks are a particular favorite of mine, even if the normal 351 tear drop shape -amazing stuff!)  and get a really close sound and feel.

Since I made my own BC, I have learned that a good stiff pick which is properly beveled gets you 95% of the way there, in feel. Point shape and material control attack and tone.  I cannot say I notice a big difference in sound among my fav picks and the BC. I do find my trem is smoother , probably because of the one rounded point and bevel and material.  I do NOT find that my speed or accuracy is improved, as touted on the BC site.  I guess, since I switch around, and don't have a noticeable "this aint the BC" reaction, for me its too close to merit the price and the 'management issues' ie loss.

----------


## Ken Olmstead

Is a Rolex better than a Timex? Not to me! Is a Blue Chip better than any other pick? To me, absolutely! It just depends on what you want and what you find value in. There are some close seconds for me including real tortoise but the Blue Chip works better for me on every instrument. $35 is not even a consideration for me anymore. 

Let's see, did I say "for me" enough??  :Smile:

----------


## ColoradoMando

I seem to never lose picks. I had a wegen for about 4 years. I took the plunge and bought a blue chip about a year ago.  My girlfriend was a little shocked when I spent $35 on a pick.  She just asked me last week, "do you still have that blue chip?" and I said "sure do."  Cant imagine playing with anything else.

----------


## bayAreaDude

> On the matter of losing a $35 BC pick, this is the way it works in real life:  when you pay $1 for a pick, you tend not to make the same effort to keep track of it compared to when you pay $35 for a pick. Maybe not 35 times the effort, but a lot more than with a $1 pick.  I'm sure there are folks out there to which this behavioral rule does not apply, but not enough of them to seriously challenge the rule.


Exactly.  Slip it under the strings when you're done.  I've been playing the same blue chip for 5+ years.  Expensive relative to other picks, sure, but if tone and playability are priorities, this is about the cheapest way to make potentially huge strides in those areas other than strings or a new instrument.

----------

Mike Bunting

----------


## mandotrout777

> ...I use ProPlecs and Golden Gates and Pick Boys (the PEI hi modulus 'reefer' picks are a particular favorite of mine, even if the normal 351 tear drop shape -amazing stuff!)  and get a really close sound and feel.
> 
> Since I made my own BC, I have learned that a good stiff pick which is properly beveled gets you 95% of the way there, in feel. Point shape and material control attack and tone.  I cannot say I notice a big difference in sound among my fav picks and the BC. I do find my trem is smoother , probably because of the one rounded point and bevel and material.  I do NOT find that my speed or accuracy is improved, as touted on the BC site.  I guess, since I switch around, and don't have a noticeable "this aint the BC" reaction, for me its too close to merit the price and the 'management issues' ie loss.


The usual disclaimers re: YMMV, and FWIW, etc. apply to the following:

I was an early proponent of BC picks. I have a few from when they first started making them and made their initial speed/accuracy/feel claims. These are the picks I use all the time and some are starting to wear a little, so I'm always on the lookout for replacements. The problem I've found is that somewhere along the line BC moved to another lot of their material, or something, because blue chips made in the past few years do not have the same crisp feel and don't produce as bright/clear/loud a tone as the earlier runs; especially on the treble strings. I've noticed that when compared to Wegens, ProPlecs, Golden Gates, and even McCrays, the newer blue chips don't stand out as much as the original ones. They feel a little "spongy" on the treble strings, which is the way I characterize the other picks as well. It is not a subtle difference to me (between the new and old BCs). I've tried new BCs a few times over the past couple of years and have returned them all. I've wondered if they harden or something over time and that's why the old ones seem louder/brighter but I don't think so. Not trying to burst the blue chip bubble, but in my experience the newer ones aren't quite the same as the ones that caused all the initial euphoria and the original 70 page thread started back in 2008.

Probably the closest I've come to these early blue chips is with Dunlop Ultex but I haven't found any of them that are thick enough for me. I'm very interested in trying some of the new Dunlop Primetone sculpted picks, which are Ultex and in more mandolin friendly shapes, thicknesses, and bevels, when they finally get on the market.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## calgary.fiddler

I have a CT55 Bluechip and I absolutely love it. It has the "speed bevel" and I can really feel the difference, just a slight ease of playing and I find the material their made of out really stick to the hand. I do take good care of my pick and haven't lost it in the two years i've had it, but if I did I would go order a new one right away.

Picks like the Ultex 1.14 are what I use as my backup picks, and yes they don't sound to bad, and would probably work just fine for any undecerning player. Is the bluechip 50x better? Absolutely not. But it is at least 5x times better in my opinion, just based one sound, playability, and grip. In my mind if your going to spend $5000 on a mandolin why not spend a few extra bucks to get something that will make that instrument sound its absolute best?

I also come from a background of playing violin (or a fiddle, as many here like to call it) where the bow (which in a sense has just as much impact on sound as a pick) is recognized as being of very high importance. Gabe Witcher, the fiddler for the punch brothers has a $40,000 bow, which he says is worth 20x as much as his fiddle.

So after spending $1700 on my violin bow to get a decently good quality stick, $35 for the best pick you can get seems like a bargain.

----------

David Watson, 

MaggieMae

----------


## JeffD

There are lots of small things that we learn not to lose. Car keys, cell phones, thumb drives, business card with that cutie's phone number on the back. Engagement ring, key fob from University of Guam, ticket from the Texas state fair 1985.

Since I started using high end picks many years ago I have lost approximately one. It won't happen again.

----------


## Clement Barrera-Ng

I've been using as my primary pick for a while (a TAD60), and I absolutely love it. It's easy and smooth to play with, and I like the brightness and pop that I get when using one. That said, I've been also using a D'Andrea ProPlect lately, and I am really liking that also. It doesn't come close to the smoothness of the BC; in fact, in the beginning I had to struggle a bit to pick at the same speed that I can easily attain on a BC.  But the ProPlec produces notes with a degree of fullness that the BC can't match, and it also tames the brightness factor a bit if a mandolin already has a lot of brighness on its own. And the best part is they only cost around $1 a piece.  

As for the possibility of losing the BC - as another poster had already said it, it's a fact of life. I worry about getting my mandolin banged up or damaged every time I take it out of the home, but that won't stop me from doing it.  And having an expensive BC pick does make me more aware of where I'm leaving and storing it, and so far I have yet to lose one.  knock on wood..

----------


## Dave Reiner

I love my TAD60 most of the time although a Wegen TF-140 seems to pair better with a few mandolins. 

But why limit yourself to the $0.25 to $35 discussion?  Take up the fiddle and you can talk online about *bows* in the range of $10 to $1000 to $10,000 (or even higher).  Similar arguments...  Maybe $35 isn't so high after all  :Wink: 

Dave

----------

calgary.fiddler

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

My coworker (also mandolin player) lent me a Blue Chip (TAD50, i think) for a little while, and I was very impressed with the sound versus the Golden Gate, ProPlec and other assorted picks. 
I have set a challenge for myself, with my lessons: when I get my alternating pick direction correct _consistently_, I'm splurging for the BC. I'm keeping my eys on the prize, which will most likely be the CT55.
For now, I'm picking with my Golden Gate, ProPlec or Wegen. It's fun to have options to make the voice of the mandolin sing!
 :Mandosmiley:

----------


## Ray Neuman

Hey, if the blue chips were good enough for Bill Monroe they are good enough for me! After all, isnt the quest for that one, single, solitary sound the holy grail? 

 :Wink:

----------


## JeffD

> Hey, if the blue chips were good enough for Bill Monroe they are good enough for me! After all, isnt the quest for that one, single, solitary sound the holy grail?


_So sad to belong to someone else when the right one comes along..._

----------


## pheffernan

> I love my TAD60 most of the time although a Wegen TF-140 seems to pair better with a few mandolins.


And a few picking hands! I prefer the tone that I get from my Blue Chip CT-55 and my Red Bear Big Picker Heavy, but nothing feels as rock solid stable in my right hand as the Wegen TF-140.

----------


## George R. Lane

I don't get it; every time a thread about Blue Chip Picks comes up the OP tries to give their personal impression and then it begins.
The naysayers griping about the cost, the glory be'rs to the BC propound on the glorious tone they get and let's not forget the speed of light bevel. I do own 2 BC's and I think they are great; and yes, I did lose my first one. What ever the cost, you buy what works for you. Let's just all agree that we can disagree and start up a thread about something else.

----------

mandotrout777, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## Amanda Gregg

I really like the TPR 60, which has rounded edges.  I bought a CT55 and did not like it because it produces a lot of pick noise, but another player showed me that if you use it an angle, the pick noise is reduced and it makes a very nice warm tone, though you do lose volume. 

If you're thinking of buying one or can't possibly believe they'd be worth it, go to jams and see if anyone will let you try one.  You might be surprised.

I used the same TPR 60 for two years (!) before I bought a new one with my name engraved as a Christmas present to myself.  :Smile:   I don't see what all the fuss is about over the price.  Violinists often spend more on their bows than their violins.  A good bow is a huge boon. I think strings and picks made a huge difference in your sound: they are what is actually producing the sound, after all. If you have a nice mandolin, I can't see balking at a $35 pick if it's better.  Sorry, I know I'm repeating better-said comments, I had to rant for a second. 

I remember reading an interview with Chris Thile in which he commented that pick technology deserves more attention and that there are still huge gains to be made there.  After all, it's still a piece of plastic hitting a metal string. (Does anyone else remember this?  I couldn't find the reference.  I thought it might have been in CT's mandolincafe interview, but no dice.) Anyway, it's an interesting point, and means we could look forward to even MORE expensive picks in the future LOL

----------


## mandotrout777

> I remember reading an interview with Chris Thile in which he commented that pick technology deserves more attention and that there are still huge gains to be made there.  After all, it's still a piece of plastic hitting a metal string. (Does anyone else remember this?  I couldn't find the reference.  I thought it might have been in CT's mandolincafe interview, but no nice.) Anyway, it's an interesting point, and means we could look forward to even MORE expensive picks in the future LOL


Chris Thile on Recording Bach, Part 1. Mandolin Cafe, September 2013.

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## Amanda Gregg

Thank you!  I skimmed too many articles too quickly. Here's the part I'm thinking of:

"Chris Thile: I love my Blue Chip picks, but sometimes I envy violinists. Hell, I envy violinists all the time — what with the amount of sound they can produce — but those bows... the amount of work that has gone into bow manufacturing. Sartory and Tourte, and Peccatte... those are bows that perform their function as well as anything made by humans can. I love how Michel at Wegen, and Matthew (Goins) at Blue Chip care so much about pick design. They're doing a killer job. But I hope they keep pushing, because I think there's another level. I don't know if it's a materials thing or shape thing, but it hasn't hit the level of sophistication that bows have by a long shot.

Bradley Klein: I blame you for pointing out that mandolin and guitar players are smacking a piece of plastic against a metal wire with every note. Now I can't get that out of my head.

Chris Thile: (laughs ruefully) I spend a significant amount of every day trying to disguise that fact. I encourage anyone in the pick business to think out of the box, and aim high. Don't just make a small improvement so that the thing lasts longer."

Link is: http://www.mandolincafe.com/news/pub...s_001579.shtml

----------


## JeffD

I remember that comment. I like the attention to the quality of our tools.

----------


## bigskygirl

I have a TP 1R 50 and use it exclusively on the mandolin and keep it in the strings so I don't lose it.  For the guitar I just use whatever pick happens to be nearby, usually a heavy Dunlop type. But sometimes I use a small jazz or a thin pick, it kinda depends on my mood at the time.

I too do not understand all these posts about cost, just buy it already.  We've all spent a good amount of money on our instruments, materials, lessons, tuition and travel costs to camps, and whatever else is out there.  Really, $35 for a pick I'll have for the rest of my life is not that bad and I'll get another at some point I'm sure.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Just for you folks in the US here's the Blue Chip pricing in relation to UK £'s : US price - TD60 = $35.0 = £21.0 UK = 'maybe'
                                                                                                       UK price - TD60 = £38.0 = $64.0 US = NO WAY !!

For us,that's an 80% price hike = Rip-off Britain !. Usually goods imported from the US have a 25% cost penalty for duty/tax etc. but that would only bring the UK cost to £26.0 UK. Also, i expect the UK outlet is NOT to be paying the full US price for the BC picks,as that has a profit margin included,then why the £12.0 UK increase in cost ?. It's no wonder why most of us in the UK choose to import directly from the US ourselves. At least you guys are realistic,
                                                                                                           Ivan

----------


## spufman

A BC is in my future, either a TAD60 or CT55, when I reward myself for reaching the next level of competence on mandolin. Hell, I'm forever experimenting with much more expensive effects pedals for guitar and bass. Taking an interim step before BC, I'm currently using Gravity Picks, which nobody on this forum seems to use. I really like their Striker XL 1.5 and the Stealth XL 2.0 and look forward to comparing to the BC that will be in my toolkit hopefully soon. The Gravity picks sound and feel much better for me than the Ultex and D'Andrea picks I liked so well before. I'm pretty good at not losing them.

----------


## stevedenver

> I don't get it; every time a thread about Blue Chip Picks comes up the OP tries to give their personal impression and then it begins.
> The naysayers griping about the cost, the glory be'rs to the BC propound on the glorious tone they get and let's not forget the speed of light bevel. I do own 2 BC's and I think they are great; and yes, I did lose my first one. What ever the cost, you buy what works for you. Let's just all agree that we can disagree and start up a thread about something else.


oh well , that's the problem with being a forum.
you have to put up with the good and bad, and things that are popular topics, regardless of how irksome or silly you know them to be.

What I don't get, is the OP posted his thoughts, and, likely, wanted discussion, it would seem.
This one appealed to me because it wasn't 25 pages long......yet. I chose to read it and respond, as did others. 

I suppose we should really just stop posting entirely 
so as not to clutter up the site, 
and let everyone do a search, 
since everything of consequence has already been discussed.
you know, like Monroe, thiele , sierra, Gibson, prices, A or F.......

----------

Mark Wilson

----------


## George R. Lane

Steve,
I get what you are saying and I tend to agree with you, I just get mad when the same thing happens over and over. I would never want to stifle anyone opinion. I think it is time to move on and I will let everyone make as many posts on this thread as they want. I won't be back.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## Manfred Hacker

> Just for you folks in the US here's the Blue Chip pricing in relation to UK £'s : US price - TD60 = $35.0 = £21.0 UK = 'maybe'
>                                                                                                        UK price - TD60 = £38.0 = $64.0 US = NO WAY !!


A pick goes in an envelope. If you are interested, I can send you one as a gift.  :Grin: 

By the way, I have tried 4 different BC picks and each yields a distinctly different tone. On my mandolin, the CT55 produces the brightest tone and I can pick fiddle tunes 5 to 10 bpm faster with it (cleanly). But I don't like the very pointed tip for tremolo. YMMV.

----------


## dan in va

i own many high quality picks, but a pre-owned CT 55 destroyed all my preconceived pick notions, and the TAD 60 raised the bar again.  BC proved that i was uninformed.  Just as there are tonal differences between these picks, so there must be with all the other shapes and sizes.

It's likely an error to pass judgement on the whole line of picks by using only one pick, which may be the wrong pick for that mandolin or ears.  i've found $35 to be a very "sound" investment when considering the price of mandolins, tailpieces, a year's supply of strings, or the total spent on all those other high quality picks.

i do rejoice in the good fortune of those who are ecstatic with inexpensive picks.  But maybe there's a BC pick that's right for everyone....could be it's a matter of the right match.  On the other hand, i don't have a good answer for those who lose picks easily; a point well taken.

There an old saying about not knocking it until one tries it.  Otherwise one might find it hard to speak with authority on the subject.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

From Manfred Hacker - _"A pick goes in an envelope. If you are interested, I can send you one as a gift "_. Manfred that's incredibly kind of you to make the offer. However - i have had the chance to try out 2 different models of BC pick belonging to a friend of mine & i didn't hear any improvement of tone over what i get with my 1mm Wegen picks. I must say that both picks were thicker than 1mm. I choose to use thinner picks because they usually sound brighter & my 69 year old ears need all the treble they can get. In my last post,i was pointing out that if i really _was_ interested in purchasing a BC pick,it wouldn't be at our rip-off UK prices. As i said,you folks in the US are at least realistic in your pricing,
                                                                                                   Ivan :Wink:

----------


## Mike Floorstand

The best way to settle this would be if the government legislated that all picks should cost the same - say $50.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

I might try one at the US price. But the UK price £38 is a bit steep.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

Why don't Blue Chip don't do deals - 2 for $60, 3 for $75 etc.?

----------


## David Rambo

I'm guessing that they don't do deals because they don't have to do them.  Threads, such as this one, give them a great deal of 1st person advertising and exposure, and they know we will go to them.  I like the ones I have, and despite the price, I will continue to use them.  My wife in the next room can tell when I use a "cheaper" pick, and she doesn't like the sound.

----------

Amanda Gregg

----------


## Amanda Gregg

> My wife in the next room can tell when I use a "cheaper" pick, and she doesn't like the sound.


Now THAT is an endorsement!

----------


## Ultra Turtle

These are my favorites.  BlueChip on mando sounds so much better than anything else.

----------


## JeffD

> Why don't Blue Chip don't do deals - 2 for $60, 3 for $75 etc.?


Because BC picks aren't the kind you need more than one of. You just make sure not to lose it.

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> i own many high quality picks, but a pre-owned CT 55 destroyed all my preconceived pick notions, and the TAD 60 raised the bar again.  BC proved that i was uninformed.  Just as there are tonal differences between these picks, so there must be with all the other shapes and sizes.
> 
> It's likely an error to pass judgement on the whole line of picks by using only one pick, which may be the wrong pick for that mandolin or ears.  i've found $35 to be a very "sound" investment when considering the price of mandolins, tailpieces, a year's supply of strings, or the total spent on all those other high quality picks.
> 
> i do rejoice in the good fortune of those who are ecstatic with inexpensive picks.  But maybe there's a BC pick that's right for everyone....could be it's a matter of the right match.  On the other hand, i don't have a good answer for those who lose picks easily; a point well taken.
> 
> There an old saying about not knocking it until one tries it.  Otherwise one might find it hard to speak with authority on the subject.



This is exactly my experience.  I like/work best with the CT-55 and the TAD's.

Also make sure you understand the right and left hand bevel deal.  It is NOT simply whether you are right or left handed.  I use a right handed bevel on mandolin and left handed bevel on guitar.

----------


## Amanda Gregg

> Also make sure you understand the right and left hand bevel deal.  It is NOT simply whether you are right or left handed.  I use a right handed bevel on mandolin and left handed bevel on guitar.


You just blew my mind.  Can you elaborate?

The BlueChip website gives an answer based merely on handedness in the FAQ: 

"If you hold your pick in your right hand,and on the down stroke the bottom and the edge facing the headstock is striking the string, that would be a right hand beveled pick.

Vice versa, if you hold your pick in your left hand,and on the down stroke the bottom and the edge facing the headstock is striking the string, that would be a left hand beveled pick."

Reference: FAQ

----------


## AlanN

> BlueChip on mando sounds so much better than anything else.


The un-written/implicit phrase at the end surely is 'to me.', right?

----------


## Mike Snyder

If $35 is an unacceptable price for a pick, just buy the 80 or 100 series. They don't cost $35.

----------


## kevbuch

Got a blue chip a month and a half ago. It seemed a little better but not worth the money. After using only it for over a month, I tried using my old Dunlop tortex and its terrible. Apparently, the blue chip is much better than I thought.

----------


## Timbofood

Dunno. I am simply too cheap to pop for one.
 The violin bow analogy does not hold much water for me, the picks are not handmade. A bow can be the price it is simply based on the number of hours involved in its manufacture, and the makers skill, time spent learning the CRAFT.
An injection molded or stamped,sanded piece of polymer is just that. Just one mans opinion.

This does seem to be very much the norm about "premium picks", OP raves or is disappointed then the ravers or grumpy Gus's (like me, I guess) offer our opinions.
I have a gross of my old purple Tortex to use up.

----------


## stevedenver

> Dunno. I am simply too cheap to pop for one.
>  The violin bow analogy does not hold much water for me, the picks are not handmade. A bow can be the price it is simply based on the number of hours involved in its manufacture, and the makers skill, time spent learning the CRAFT.
> An injection molded or stamped,sanded piece of polymer is just that. Just one mans opinion.
> 
> This does seem to be very much the norm about "premium picks", OP raves or is disappointed then the ravers or grumpy Gus's (like me, I guess) offer our opinions.
> I have a gross of my old purple Tortex to use up.


first , as I understand things, the BC are hand beveled.  Second, the material used is really really expensive.

second, while I too am thrifty (in my own weird way) I bought one so I could KNOW first hand, what I thought of them. THAT ALONE was worth $35.00 (and a delightful conversation with the MS Carter at carter vintage, as well as some 'bitchin' Gilchrist mando picks too, both shapes, and, great pics, so long as were spending some money, LOL).  As a result, I don't have to wonder 'what does vanilla really tastes like?", and I got a fine pick too.  I felt I could afford to potentially blow 35 bucks to find out what the hubbub is about.  I do the same with other cheap 'experiments', like strings.

What I hope, is that someone from BC (or anyone else in the KNOW) can in fact confirm or deny a change in materials from 2008 as Jeff May mentioned, and , which I found hugely interesting.

----------


## Timbofood

I suppose it is not the most expensive item to try but, as I said, I am cheap!
Where are they made?  How long does it take to bevel one? Curious, not trying to be argumentative. It's still plastic of some flavor, root beer sounds good about now.  
Thanks Steve, I might have to treat myself but, we shall see.

----------


## stevedenver

I don't know the specifics, I have the impression they are made in the "South", but don't know, but I have read, I believe on the bc site, about the hand beveling, otoh, it might have been from Christie, when I asked about possible discounts. nada.  they don't get one either. 

what I can say, having made one myself from the same material , given to me by a guy in a lab, the stuff is hard to work, and it took me over an hour to cut, shape, and get the points and bevel on my home made 'second' .  I imagine much less on an assembly line with proper machines, but it still means some real hands on labor, even if only a minute or more.

go for it.  then like me, you'll say, nice pick , but $35 bucks , ouch.  

BUT, youll use it and its a small luxury.

----------


## mandotrout777

> first , as I understand things, the BC are hand beveled.  Second, the material used is really really expensive.
> 
> second, while I too am thrifty (in my own weird way) I bought one so I could KNOW first hand, what I thought of them. THAT ALONE was worth $35.00 (and a delightful conversation with the MS Carter at carter vintage, as well as some 'bitchin' Gilchrist mando picks too, both shapes, and, great pics, so long as were spending some money, LOL).  As a result, I don't have to wonder 'what does vanilla really tastes like?", and I got a fine pick too.  I felt I could afford to potentially blow 35 bucks to find out what the hubbub is about.  I do the same with other cheap 'experiments', like strings.
> 
> What I hope, is that someone from BC (or anyone else in the KNOW) can in fact confirm or deny a change in materials from 2008 as Jeff May mentioned, and , which I found hugely interesting.


I'd like someone in the KNOW to weigh in on this as well, mainly out of curiosity. Here's a photo I posted a while back of my 4 "old" BCs surrounding a new one:



I think there are two explanations for this different appearance and the different tone of these picks. Either the material darkens and hardens over time, producing a crisper tone, or there was a change in "lots" or batches of the material since the original roll out of the Blue Chips. 

The four dark picks are from the first year or so of BC production. All five of them were ordered direct from BC. I hand shaped the 60s because I bought them before they started making the TPR shape and before I switched to the 50s. I sure would like to get a couple more of the 50s that sound like these two. Mine are getting a little rough around the edges.

Anyway, back to the OP, I obviously really like these picks.

And please don't judge me for having so much money tied up in picks. I have a problem. :Grin:

----------

George R. Lane

----------


## JeffD

> You just blew my mind.  Can you elaborate?
> 
> The BlueChip website gives an answer based merely on handedness in the FAQ


Some folks kind of bend their thumb joint and hold the mandolin in a way that the pick strikes the other way (the other angle) from what one would expect conventionally. There are some videos. John Reischman plays that way. At 5 minutes into this video you can see what I mean. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvB2PxEsGbM  For those folks who play like this it makes sense to get the other handed pick.

----------


## calgary.fiddler

> Got a blue chip a month and a half ago. It seemed a little better but not worth the money. After using only it for over a month, I tried using my old Dunlop tortex and its terrible. Apparently, the blue chip is much better than I thought.


Its like with any truly good mandolin, they don't hit you right away with one overwhelming quality, only in time do all the subtle aspects of the mandolin become apparent. I always appreciate how good my coolings is when I got back an pick up my the loar.

----------


## stevedenver

> I'd like someone in the KNOW to weigh in on this as well, mainly out of curiosity. Here's a photo I posted a while back of my 4 "old" BCs surrounding a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are two explanations for this different appearance and the different tone of these picks. Either the material darkens and hardens over time, producing a crisper tone, or there was a change in "lots" or batches of the material since the original roll out of the Blue Chips. 
> 
> The four dark picks are from the first year or so of BC production. All five of them were ordered direct from BC. I hand shaped the 60s because I bought them before they started making the TPR shape and before I switched to the 50s. I sure would like to get a couple more of the 50s that sound like these two. Mine are getting a little rough around the edges.
> 
> Anyway, back to the OP, I obviously really like these picks.
> ...


jeff thanks for this post.

I hope I wasn't offensive, as I didn't doubt what youwrote, but rather, was curious as to exactly what the changes were.  it is clear that the color is indeed different.

As for having 5 BC's, compared to, say,  mandos , guitars, swiss army knives, and other things, its ok........we now live in an era when, while one would do, the more the merrier.  Anyway, you're setting an excellent example for Timbo.......LOL. :Cool: 


BCs are made 'down in Knoxville, by the river, where there's a spirit a wandering.  First you'll feel it cross your shoulders, then you'll hear it start to sing'...... :Mandosmiley: 

http://www.bluechippick.net/faqs/

BTW, above is the BC link, including infor regarding the hand work I referred to, and I presume the info on the site is honest and accurate.

----------


## sgrexa

Ever since losing my real tortoise picks made from an old comb years ago I have been searching for a replacement. I have a Blue Chip CT-55 that I go back to from time to time and a bunch of other "high end" picks. Lately I have been playing $0.50 Fender extra heavy triangle picks. D'Andrea Pro Plecs 1.5 mm are also a very good inexpensive pick but the edges seem to chip fairly easily.  IMO, getting my right hand to behave the way I want is way more important than which pick I am using as long as the general shape and thickness is right.   

Sean

----------


## Timbofood

Yeah, Steve you're right, the number of watches, pocket knives, kitchen utensils, thermos bottles, picnic baskets,COOLERS I have does make the expense argument pretty much moot!  :Grin: 
Next time a consider one more Coleman lantern I should pop for a blue chip and see, I am sure there is an underground secondary market if I simply hate it. :Cow:

----------


## JeffD

> Ever since losing my real tortoise picks made from an old comb years ago I have been searching for a replacement. I have a Blue Chip CT-55 that I go back to from time to time and a bunch of other "high end" picks.


The big advantage of the BC and other high end picks, over real tortoise, is that with normal use the BC just doesn't wear. I use BCs, Red Bear, and Wegens and a new one and ones I have been using for many years are indistinguishable in sound and playing, and the edges are identical. And I play hard, loud, and often.

They won't last for ever, but they will last a lot longer than I will be sucking wind on this planet.

----------


## stevedenver

> .....
> 
> They won't last for ever, but they will last a lot longer than I will be sucking wind on this planet.


we hope.......



that didn't quite come out right......
not that you will depart soon Jeff, LOL, but that our BCs will last

----------


## f5loar

A new thread on the blue chip and still rants about the price.  I don't know about you guys but if I go to a really good steak restaurant it's going to cost me $30 to $45 for a really good prime cut of rib-eye or NY strip steak and that's usually without the salad and baked potato which is another $8 to $15 and all this if you drink water with your meal.  Now I will eat that meal in 30 minutes or less and yet my blue chip pick last me a lifetime.  There is an old saying for high end products "the quality will last long after the price is forgotten".  Now you can buy a $10 thin cut T-bone steak with the salad and baked potato included at Waffle House.  I can taste the difference. You can buy a really good $1 pick or the blue chip at $35.  I can feel and hear the difference.

----------

2Sharp, 

Bigtuna, 

Bob Clark, 

Dan Margolis, 

dang, 

Eldon Dennis, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

George R. Lane, 

Hendrik Ahrend, 

Nick Quig, 

robert.najlis, 

Scott Tichenor, 

sgarrity, 

Tobin

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Here, here. Possibly a top 10 post of the year, this above.

You can drive into any trailer park in the country and there'll be a tricked out pristine mini-truck with a $30K+ Bass Pro boat hooked up to the back and maybe $5K+ guns in the "rack." And a damn fine boat it is I suspect. Think I'm making this up? When was the last time you drove down one of those fine destinations of home rental? I've tested this theory. Mercedes, tricked out trucks with Bass Pro boats, BMWs. List goes on.

All this moaning about a single pick that lasts 5-10 years or longer. If you can't afford one, you should probably be working a second job instead of blasting anonymous opinions onto the internet 24/7 because you have far bigger problems than a high quality pick. This from a guy that worked two or more jobs most of his life. Priorities people. I've never owned a car more expensive than my finest mandolin/s. Your mileage may vary (YMMV).

----------

f5loar, 

FLATROCK HILL, 

George R. Lane, 

sgarrity

----------


## Hendrik Ahrend

A good product needs to be expensive or it won't be available anymore in the long run.

----------


## Dagger Gordon

Most of you seem to like a much thicker pick than me.  I've even heard of some pickers using coins - don't know if that's true.

I like a Dunlop .88 which seems to be almost half the thickness of a Blue Chip, as far as I can make out.
I like a bit of bendiness. My style is obviously completely different.

----------


## Michael Bridges

I'll be honest. The only reason I have my TPR60 is that it was a gift from a mandolin playing friend. That being said, now that I've used it, I'd gladly spring for the $35 myself if (God forbid) I ever lost it.  I have quite a few other higher end picks I like for different purposes, but I always come back to the BC as my go-to. You just really can tell the difference!

----------

f5loar

----------


## Jonkay

I am the original poster of this thread, and I posted my impressions about the Blue Chip pick on the same day that I had received it. Now that I have had the pick for a week or so, playing several hours a day, I find it to be truly an amazing thing. All the people here who complain about the price...I get it. It is an expensive pick and I felt sticker shock when I reluctantly ordered one. I am so glad that I made this purchase. Impossible as it may seem, it does improve my playing skills and I get a much better tone from my instruments. Now that I know first-hand what these are all about, I am going to buy a couple more in different gauges. Anyone who is on the fence, go ahead and get one. I don't think that you will be disappointed. As someone else pointed out, the quality will be remembered long after the price is forgotten.

----------


## Dan Margolis

First, I don't really care whether or not anyone else tries a Blue Chip.  I'm not trying to win people over.  Buy one or don't, the world will keep spinning.  Second, I saved a few bucks on my TD60 by buying it used.  With the money I saved I could probably buy a magazine.  Third, I've never been a fan of thin picks but I really like my TD35.  Now, with three thicknesses I'm ready for different styles of music.  Fourth, one of my BC's is a bit darker in color than the others.  Since the picks are different thicknesses, I don't know if there is a sonic difference in the material.

----------


## Jonkay

I didn't think of it as trying to win people over per say. I was trying to convey to people who, like I was, are reluctant to drop that much coin on a pick. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that the Blue Chip picks come with a 30 day return policy. I am of the opinion that people should try them instead of totally rejecting them because of the price without ever holding one in their hand. If they try one and do not like it, then they have a valid reason for rejection. Price alone is not enough. Just my own opinion. Feel free to disagree.

----------


## roysboy

> I didn't think of it as trying to win people over per say. I was trying to convey to people who, like I was, are reluctant to drop that much coin on a pick. I believe, if I am not mistaken, that the Blue Chip picks come with a 30 day return policy. I am of the opinion that people should try them instead of totally rejecting them because of the price without ever holding one in their hand. If they try one and do not like it, then they have a valid reason for rejection. Price alone is not enough. Just my own opinion. Feel free to disagree.


Jonkay ( and other Cafe-ers ) ....really appreciate your thoughts and experience re BC picks . Sounds like you've had a chance to put the BC through its paces-my appetite is whetted and I'll certainly keep my eye open for a shop where I can test drive them . If they are as good as most folks here seem to think , perhaps having to chain one to my arm to keep from misplacing/replacing it is a concession worth making. Thanks for sharing your thoughts .

----------


## dan in va

A big +1 to f5loar and the big boss' above posts.  There's a European saying that can be applied here that loosely says, "I can't afford to buy cheap."

OTOH, y'all can keep that high dollar imported chocolate; just gimme the Hershey's.

----------


## Ron McMillan

It's not the $35 that bothers me so much as the evidence from this thread that most people don't seem able to content themselves with one - meaning it's multiples of $35 I'd have to look forward to spending.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

Blue Chip must love these threads, even the ones moaning about affordability. All publicity is good publicity!

Of course, the fact that something is affordable is not in itself a compelling reason to buy it. The comparison is not between one £38 plectrum and one £0.30p plectrum. If you have £38 to spend, you could either buy one plectrum, or 125 - that would also last many people a lifetime, provide a huge amount of variety for different music styles and instruments, and eliminate any concerns about losing one every so often.

Blue Chip may be the best plectrum, but it is not the best value.

----------


## wsugai

Anything that you use every day is worth the money.





> Blue Chip may be the best plectrum, but it is not the best value.

----------


## dan in va

Hi Ron.  i've been playing a TAD 60 pretty hard for a several hours a day every day this year and don't see any wear on it.  At this rate it will outlast the thicker Red Bear (a good pick) of the same shape an infinite number of times.  Furthermore, the TAD's larger size will let me resurface it (which i haven't needed yet) who knows how many times.  So far, i just can't see this pick wearing out for decades.  The only real danger to a BC seems to be losing it.

Being a sceptic isn't a bad thing, as i was very slow to get a BC myself.  But now they have proven themselves so i could easily afford another BC by selling the quantity of unused Pro Plec, Dawg, Golden Gate, and Dunlop Ultex picks i have sitting around.  i just can't seem to find enough guitar and mandolin friends around here to give them to, so it's getting to be time to have a pick yard sale.

That, my friend is my story of how good the right BC can be...and i'm sticking to it.  NFI -- yet!!

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## stevedenver

well, having the scientific part of me arise, 

id like to hear a 'blind' -ie playing a tune 3 or 4 times with non BC and with BC,

----------


## dan in va

Steve, sorry that i'm too technically challenged to post sound clips, pics and such.  It might take some pretty good recording technique to pull out all the overtones that a player might hear.  But the tone is only one characteristic of the pick....slickness like turtle shell, feel and longevity are other reasons why the BC is so good.  Also, because these picks are hand made, the BC folks will put whatever bevel you want on a pick for no extra charge.

We can share our findings but still fall short of convincing many who have a sticking point for whatever reason.  And such is life.  We can't do much more than lead a horse to water here.

----------


## stevedenver

dan, fwiw , I have a tad 60 
and I get it

but my point is, blind, what would lovers and non lovers actually hear
got less to do with water and more to do with objectivity

----------


## JH Murray

I did a blind playing of my fave five picks for my long suffering spouse. She felt the BC had the loudest and clearest tone for my mandolin and my technique. It was the first time I had played it. I know it is not scientific, but for her the difference was quite noticeable. I love playing with different picks as it has really changed my sound and challenged my pick control. My second fave pick is the d'Andrea proplec, which has a much warmer and softer tone than the BC. Great to have both to use.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## Jonkay

When I first got my TAD60 I did a blind test of sorts with a friend of mine who is a bassist. I did three tests trying to make sure that I played the same way each time. He correctly chose the Blue Chip as the one with the best tone and volume. The other picks that I used were a Dunlop Delrin 1.14mm, a Dunlop Big Stubby 2mm, a Dunlop Gator 1.14 and a standard white Fender Heavy, gauge unknown.

----------

stevedenver

----------


## f5loar

Blind test seem to bring out the difference in BC over others.  I seem to have way more speed with BC too.  My Rawhide is no longer sluggish and dragging.  It slips along at a fast pace with little effort.  However you got to have a band that can keep up with your speed.  I don't see how a pick can get any better.

----------


## Ron McMillan

I've been guilty of y-a-w-n-i-n-g my way through past threads on this subject. This one, however, has actually inspired some interest in the subject. I never thought I'd see the day  :Smile:

----------


## bigskygirl

> I've been guilty of y-a-w-n-i-n-g my way through past threads on this subject. This one, however, has actually inspired some interest in the subject. I never thought I'd see the day


I wanted to add that I got my BC about a week after I got my mandolin so I don't know any better, I keep it in the strings so I don't lose it.

And, the BC combined with my new Cafe ball cap is a great duo.  The only problem I have now is not losing the cap....it doesn't fit between the strings as well...... :Wink:

----------


## seg

I had to buy one after reading many of these BC threads and I don't 
know why, but it sounds way better than the Fender I always used.
(To my musical loners' ears anyhow!). I wish they made a TAD30 because
this I believe would be my ideal pick. The TAD40 I got is a little too stiff
but still very awesome!

----------


## mandobassman

> I wish they made a TAD30 because
> this I believe would be my ideal pick. The TAD40 I got is a little too stiff
> but still very awesome!


Email them.  They'll make a pick to whatever specs you want.

----------


## Susan H.

I got my CT 55 this afternoon and I can't put it down. I like the way the pick "sticks" to my fingers. I'd always had an issue with my picks slipping, now they don't. I don't feel like I have to have a death grip on the pick anymore either, so I feel like my playing is smoother, quicker. The sound seems so much sweeter than my Wegen pick, even my husband commented that it sounded better. I was so reluctant to put out that much money for one pick, but next month I'm thinking of buying a second one for a back up. Matthew has another satisfied customer on his hands!

----------


## JeffD

> Blue Chip may be the best plectrum, but it is not the best value.


Well you ignore the main point. A great sounding great playing pick is better than a mediocre pick, and adding 124 more mediocre picks to the equation doesn't change that. The real equation is whether or not the difference in sound and feel that you experience is worth the money. And for many it is.

If its a sound improvement that you would have willingly paid $100 for, then $35 is a great value.

----------


## JeffD

A young mandolinner named Dave,
 Found a flat rock in a cave,
 It was too bulky and thick
 To make a good pick,
 But think of the money he'd save!

----------

Michael Bridges

----------


## Ron McMillan

OK, for the first time, I'm tempted to give a Blue Chip a try. But since I live in Thailand and don't want to go through a process of testing different ones until I find the one I like best, how about giving me some advice on which one to try?

I play mostly blues, some folk, and a little bluegrass. I'm possibly at the 'advanced beginner' stage.

My current everyday favourite picks are 1.5mm and 2.0mm Dunlop Big Stubbies and the Pro Plec 1.5mm '346' shape. So I do know I like a larger-sized pick.

From looking at the website, maybe the CT55 is about the size and thickness I currently like. But then there are the TADs and all the others on offer.

Any advice?

ron

----------


## Susan H.

Hey Ron, I play bluegrass, gospel and a little classical and my CT55 does well with all of them. My Wegen is a 1.4, I put them together and they are identical in size, and thickness. Did you check out the FAQ section on the BC website? That may help you to decide. Good luck.

----------


## Ron McMillan

Thanks, Susan. I might yet take a chance on the CT55  :Smile:

----------


## spufman

This BC thread did it, I finally caved and ordered a TAD60 which should arrive today or tomorrow. I've been favoring Gravity Striker and Stealth XLs, which I prefer over the Ultex 1.14 and D'Andrea triangles. So we shall see. As another poster mentioned in this thread, it's worth the $35 to me to finally know firsthand about BC. Was torn between the TAD60 and CT55, hoping I made the right choice for me. Looking forward to the latter half of this week... Disclaimer: I am not so talented as to eek out every ounce of nuance available between pick, strings and mandolin. I can hear and feel differences between the various picks though, and each has me playing a bit differently, so I gots ta know!

----------


## Susan H.

I was the same way spufman. I said hang it, get one and finally see for yourself. I'd tried one that my teacher has, but it was too rounded on the edges and I couldn't get enough sound out of it. Then I nosed around the BC website and found the CT55, if it's good enough for Chris Thile, it's good enough for me.

----------


## red7flag

I would say that the Blue Chip is the best pick that I own.  Very close in sound, but not quite there, is my regular pick Andrea Pro Plec.  While the sound difference is marginal the price difference is huge.  $35.00 vs $1.00 (and you get get them by the bag for less).  I will keep the Blue Chip, but for day to day use I use the Pro Plec.  For me, I can't justify the price difference, also knowing how easy I lose picks.

----------


## JeffD

> I can hear and feel differences between the various picks though, and each has me playing a bit differently, so I gots ta know!


I look forward to hearing your opinion. What ever you think or decide, it will be an informed opinion.

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

> My coworker (also mandolin player) lent me a Blue Chip (TAD50, i think) for a little while, and I was very impressed with the sound versus the Golden Gate, ProPlec and other assorted picks. 
> I have set a challenge for myself, with my lessons: when I get my alternating pick direction correct _consistently_, I'm splurging for the BC. I'm keeping my eys on the prize, which will most likely be the CT55.
> For now, I'm picking with my Golden Gate, ProPlec or Wegen. It's fun to have options to make the voice of the mandolin sing!


I had my lesson last week and my teacher told me that I have accomplished my goal and earned my Blue Chip! I will be ordering this week. I am looking forward to comparing it with my usual picks.
 :Cool:

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

> You just blew my mind.  Can you elaborate?
> 
> The BlueChip website gives an answer based merely on handedness in the FAQ: 
> 
> "If you hold your pick in your right hand,and on the down stroke the bottom and the edge facing the headstock is striking the string, that would be a right hand beveled pick.
> 
> Vice versa, if you hold your pick in your left hand,and on the down stroke the bottom and the edge facing the headstock is striking the string, that would be a left hand beveled pick."
> 
> Reference: FAQ





> Some folks kind of bend their thumb joint and hold the mandolin in a way that the pick strikes the other way (the other angle) from what one would expect conventionally. There are some videos. John Reischman plays that way. At 5 minutes into this video you can see what I mean. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvB2PxEsGbM  For those folks who play like this it makes sense to get the other handed pick.








Back to the bevel subject...correct Jeff.

Part of my point (no pun) is that many people do not know which edge of the pick they use.  In my case I play mandolin "normally".  But I discovered that I do my wrist entirely different on guitar and require a left handed bevel although I play right-handed.  I hit the guitar strings with the edge of the pick that faces the bridge.  So I ended up with three TAD-40's with a right handed bevel that were scratchy sounding.  I traded them off / sold them here and got the left handed bevel.  (I use the CT-55 on the mandolin)

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> Well you ignore the main point. A great sounding great playing pick is better than a mediocre pick, and adding 124 more mediocre picks to the equation doesn't change that. The real equation is whether or not the difference in sound and feel that you experience is worth the money. And for many it is.
> 
> If its a sound improvement that you would have willingly paid $100 for, then $35 is a great value.


I was making a point about value for money. A pick for $35 is better value for money than an identical pick for $100. A pick for $0.35c is probably better value for money than a pick for $35, unless the cheap pick is actually 100 times worse than the expensive one.

How to work out if it is 100 times worse? My equation would be something like:

"pick greatness" = 10T+5S+5N+3G+4V+2F+1L

Where T, S, N etc. are marks out of 10 for:
T-tone
S-speed e.g. tremolo, triplets
N-(pick) noise
G-grip (comfortable to hold, without slipping/dropping)
V-versatility (can it be used for different music styles, different instruments)
F-feel good factor - good brand, talking point at a session etc.
L-ease of loss (I have some clear picks that like for tenor banjo but they are basically invisible if you drop them, or even if you put them on the table.)

Maybe some other factors, I haven't really thought this through...

Anyway you'll have your own factors and relative weights. Come up with a score for all your picks. Divide the score by the price. The pick with the highest score/price is the best value for money.

----------


## AlanN

Lordy. Not only are there myriad threads about the *same* pick, but now algebra is thrown into the mix, too. 

We are talking picks.

I don't get it.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> Maybe some other factors, I haven't really thought this through...


I saw a post on a banjo forum from guy for whom Taste would be a factor - he likes to put the pick in his mouth between songs. He didn't like the taste of Blue Chip.

----------


## JeffD

> "pick greatness" = 10T+5S+5N+3G+4V+2F+1L
> .


Exactly, you have to account for pick greatness. 

There is a discontinuity however, in the curve. For purchases above a certain amount, (different for everyone), something 100 more expensive has to 100 times better. A house, a car, a vacation, a mandolin. And then under a certain amount, (different for everyone), the absolute difference in price is more important than the relative price. Sacrificing sounding as good as you can, in order to save $33.66 just does not make sense to many folks. Not when you have spent maybe 50 times that, give or take, on the mandolin itself.

----------


## Tobin

> Lordy. Not only are there myriad threads about the *same* pick, but now algebra is thrown into the mix, too. 
> 
> We are talking picks.
> 
> I don't get it.


I think the reason you don't get it is because algebra is not a very good way to ascertain the best value for a pick.  It's overly simplified.  The more correct approach involves numerous iterations of calculus (first-order derivatives), followed by a final master set of calculations using differential equations.  The world's top physicists are working with economists to develop this ground-breaking approach.  Trust me, once they unveil their method, it will all make perfect sense.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> I think the reason you don't get it is because algebra is not a very good way to ascertain the best value for a pick.  It's overly simplified.  The more correct approach involves numerous iterations of calculus (first-order derivatives), followed by a final master set of calculations using differential equations.  The world's top physicists are working with economists to develop this ground-breaking approach.  Trust me, once they unveil their method, it will all make perfect sense.


That's correct. In the meantime if you can't follow the algebra you'll just have to take my word for it: Blue Chip is relatively poor value for money!

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> Exactly, you have to account for pick greatness. 
> 
> There is a discontinuity however, in the curve. For purchases above a certain amount, (different for everyone), something 100 more expensive has to 100 times better. A house, a car, a vacation, a mandolin. And then under a certain amount, (different for everyone), the absolute difference in price is more important than the relative price. Sacrificing sounding as good as you can, in order to save $33.66 just does not make sense to many folks. Not when you have spent maybe 50 times that, give or take, on the mandolin itself.


Good, I think we're very nearly on the same page Jeff. An example of "below the threshold", I'd buy Kellogg's Cornflakes rather than supermarket own brand, there is some perceived improvement in taste, quality, brand image etc. and for me the extra cost is not worth worrying about. Not even worth the algebra of working the relative value for money.

I'll probably buy a Blue Chip one day. It's more or less affordable (US price is on or around my threshold, the UK price of £38 probably above). I just spent about £40 on picks - lots of different varieties and materials (ultex, tortex, celluloid, acetal, all mostly .60mm), I will get about 120 picks in total. Blue Chip was not in the running for this as I'm experimenting with thin picks for my nylon-strung irish tenor banjo.

----------


## Tobin

> That's correct. In the meantime if you can't follow the algebra you'll just have to take my word for it: Blue Chip is relatively poor value for money!


That's a very interesting conclusion from someone who admittedly doesn't even own one.

I have two of them, and think they have excellent value.  Obviously, our definitions of "value" are different.  For the additional pleasure I get from playing with a Blue Chip, it's a much better value than other picks I've spent money on, but never play because I don't care for the way they sound.

----------


## Timbofood

I'd just like to test drive one before shelling out the coin.  It's ok, Christmas is coming.

----------


## Walter Peterson

I bought a blue chip on vacation as a souvenir. Any thing that helps my playing is worth it. I need all the help I can get.

----------


## Tobin

> I'd like someone in the KNOW to weigh in on this as well, mainly out of curiosity. Here's a photo I posted a while back of my 4 "old" BCs surrounding a new one:
> 
> 
> 
> I think there are two explanations for this different appearance and the different tone of these picks. Either the material darkens and hardens over time, producing a crisper tone, or there was a change in "lots" or batches of the material since the original roll out of the Blue Chips. 
> 
> The four dark picks are from the first year or so of BC production. All five of them were ordered direct from BC.


Last night I was comparing my old Blue Chip from circa 2009 (don't remember which model it was; it just says "BlueChip 50" on it) to my new TAD60.  And sure enough, the new one is much lighter brown.  But the funny thing is, when I look at the new one, it's the same color brown that I remember my old one being when I got it new.  I'm thinking that they may indeed darken over time.

But there's a night and day difference between the two in terms of playing.  They're both the same size and shape (my old one has one rounded corner, but is otherwise the same), with only a 0.01" difference in thickness.  But the new TAD60 plays much faster than my old one, and the sound is more crisp and full.  I've actually been surprised by how much easier it glides off the strings.  Getting a new Blue Chip to replace my old one is almost as much of a game-changer as it was when I got my original Blue Chip.  Weird!  But my impression seems to be opposite of what you were thinking, in that my new one seems to have a crisper tone than the old one.  For me, it's like the old one mellowed out over time.

When I look at the bevel on my old one, it doesn't seem worn or misshapen, but surely there's got to be some reason that the new one plays so much better than the old one.  Maybe I just need to polish the bevel on the old one?

----------


## Johnny60

OK, I'll bite.  My current fave mando pick is a V-Pick Saga, which is a large-ish triangle and quite thick (not sure of the exact thickness).  It's not the loudest pick I have (which is a Wegen Bluegrass 1.4mm) but the tone is sweeter than the Wegen's and the grip is much better.  People talk about the Wegens being really grippy, but find it quite the opposite.

Anyway, would a Blue Chip sound better than a Saga?  (I realise that sound is subjective).

----------


## sblock

> Last night I was comparing my old Blue Chip from circa 2009 (don't remember which model it was; it just says "BlueChip 50" on it) to my new TAD60.  And sure enough, the new one is much lighter brown.  But the funny thing is, when I look at the new one, it's the same color brown that I remember my old one being when I got it new.  I'm thinking that they may indeed darken over time.
> 
> But there's a night and day difference between the two in terms of playing.  They're both the same size and shape (my old one has one rounded corner, but is otherwise the same), with only a 0.01" difference in thickness.  But the new TAD60 plays much faster than my old one, and the sound is more crisp and full.  I've actually been surprised by how much easier it glides off the strings.  Getting a new Blue Chip to replace my old one is almost as much of a game-changer as it was when I got my original Blue Chip.  Weird!  But my impression seems to be opposite of what you were thinking, in that my new one seems to have a crisper tone than the old one.  For me, it's like the old one mellowed out over time.
> 
> When I look at the bevel on my old one, it doesn't seem worn or misshapen, but surely there's got to be some reason that the new one plays so much better than the old one.  Maybe I just need to polish the bevel on the old one?



The Meldin polyimide plastic from which BlueChip picks are made is almost completely inert and does not darken -- nor does it harden -- over time, to my knowledge.  It is quite possible, however, that the formulation used in the early batches differs slightly from the newer ones, and that accounts for the color difference.  

I would very much tend to doubt that the mechanical properties (stiffness, lubricaiton, etc.) of the two picks are different enough to notice, regardless -- since they are the same thickness.  My inclination would be to suspect that the bevels are slightly different on the two picks, causing them to release from the string differently.  This could EITHER be due to subtle differences in the shapes of the bevels, or to the microscopic properties of the pick surface in the bevel.  The latter includes the effects of wear and tear (scratching, polishing, etc.) and also any microscopic bits of metal or other organic material that is present on or in the surface after a lot of use.

*I agree that you should clean and polish the old pick.*  In fact, *polish the new pick*, as well, so that the bevel surfaces of both picks have been subjected to exactly the same treatment, and are also the same shape.  Then, do a real scientific test: a blind test.  Put on a blindfold.  Have someone you trust hand you one pick at random and not tell you which one it is.  Play the mando.  Then have them hand you the other pick -- or the very same one, back again! -- but not tell you which one it is (they can flip a coin to decide which pick to hand you). Play again.  See if you can reliably tell which pick is which!!  Do this for several trials (with random pick choice), so you build up some decent statistics.

My money is on your not being able to tell the new from the old if they're polished the same way and have the same bevel.

We all await your results with bated breath...   :Smile:

----------


## Mandobart

My .02, after trying most picks.  I have a bluechip TPR 60 and a SR 60.  I like them both fine, but my favorite pick is by Papa's,  2.2 mm.  Overall the best sounding pick I've tried.

----------


## JeffD

> OK, I'll bite.  My current fave mando pick is a V-Pick Saga, which is a large-ish triangle and quite thick (not sure of the exact thickness).  It's not the loudest pick I have (which is a Wegen Bluegrass 1.4mm) but the tone is sweeter than the Wegen's and the grip is much better.  People talk about the Wegens being really grippy, but find it quite the opposite.
> 
> Anyway, would a Blue Chip sound better than a Saga?  (I realise that sound is subjective).


I don't have a Saga. I do, however, have a Wegen TF140. The BC has, to my ear, a slightly warmer tone than the Wegen, but the Wegen is slightly punchier. So in a large group or loud jam I go Wegen, in a small group or by myself I use the BC. The BC is also a little faster playing. IMO YMMV

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> I don't have a Saga. I do, however, have a Wegen TF140. The BC has, to my ear, a slightly warmer tone than the Wegen, but the Wegen is slightly punchier. So in a large group or loud jam I go Wegen, in a small group or by myself I use the BC. The BC is also a little faster playing. IMO YMMV


This is interesting - one of the reasons I like my Wegen (M150 with some holes I drilled myself so probably quite similar to your TF140?) is it's a lot warmer than most of my other picks, which are typically too thin and/or too bright. But recently I've started using a 3mm Fire&Stone  "Stub" which seems to cut through more in a session. So I mostly use that at a session, and the Wegen at home.

This makes me wonder whether I'd prefer an even thicker Wegen, or whether it's the material used for the Fire&Stone that makes the difference. I do have other thicker picks than the Wegen e.g. a Clayton Acetal 1.9mm Tri, but that one is relatively dull-sounding and quiet compared to these two. Anyway I started researching the Fire&Stone.

What I think I've found is the Fire&Stone is actually a rebranded Dunlop "Stubby" (or vice versa). Same appearance, shape, colour and available in the same thicknesses. A bit more googling suggests the material is Lexan, a plastic apparently used to make astronaut's helmets. At a certain thickness it is also, apparently, bullet-proof, so a pocketful of these picks could be a lifesaver (if you were shot in the pocket).

Two more curious things. First, when I first bought the Fire&Stone, it felt horrible - you could feel the rough edges, like some poor quality plastic toy. I filed them down with a nailfile and it's been great ever since. Second, I also have a Dunlop 3mm Stubby Triangle, sample purple colour as the Fire&Stone but a larger, equilateral triangle shape. I don't like this one at all. I have tried filing the sides a bit (although it never felt rough like the Fire&Stone when I first got it), but still too shrill.

----------


## Mike Floorstand

I have done a little more research, I still haven't actually tried a Blue Chip pick but feel that I need to at least partially retract my earlier statement that Blue Chip picks are "poor value for money"...

Blue Chip picks are made from Meldin, as already mentioned by sblock. Meldin is one of the brand names for a high performance plastic (other names being Vespel and Plavis). One of its characteristics is resistance to "wear and tear in a vacuum", so that would seem to suit most of my playing!

Meldin is available with different types of impregnated lubricant (e.g. graphite or molybdenum disulphide). I wonder then if Blue Chip have been experimenting with different variants over the years and this accounts for the differences between old and new Blue Chip picks noted by Jeff May and Tobin earlier?

That aside, it seems that anyone can buy rods or plates of Meldin. Anyone with a bit of cash that is: for example a 38"X1" diameter rod costs $1800. Still a lot less than many of us have invested in instruments of course. And if you had enough patience, skill, and the right tools I suppose you might be able to slice that rod into about 600 picks, for a materials cost of $3 per pick. That isn't very appealing to me, as I lack the necessary patience, skill and tools.

You might come unstuck if you tried selling any though: Blue Chip appear to have a patent on picks made out of this particular plastic. I'm no lawyer so not sure how that works - I don't think you could patent a pick on its own, and someone else probably has the patent on the plastic itself. But you can patent a pick made out of a particular plastic?

Anyway, my current conclusion from this is that Blue Chip picks might actually be _the best value Meldin picks_ you can buy!

----------

Ron McMillan

----------


## dang

> I have done a little more research, I still haven't actually tried a Blue Chip pick but feel that I need to at least partially retract my earlier statement that Blue Chip picks are "poor value for money"...


Since you still haven't tried it I am going to continue to ignore your opinion.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Since you still haven't tried it I am going to continue to ignore your opinion.


I found that latest post by Mr Floorstand quite edifying.

----------

Mike Floorstand

----------


## dang

> I found that latest post by Mr Floorstand quite edifying.


I didn't say, "I didn't learn anything."  His original conclusion was based on incomplete data (how it actually sounds in his hands).  But I can see how my snarky comment would make you think I don't appreciate the information.

----------


## spufman

Just got my TAD60 in the mail yesterday. Too soon for a real assessment but my initial impression is that it feels better to hold, has a better evenness of tone and glide all over the neck and has a sweeter tone than my other favorites. I'm glad I got it.

----------


## mandobassman

> OK, I'll bite.  My current fave mando pick is a V-Pick Saga, which is a large-ish triangle and quite thick (not sure of the exact thickness).  It's not the loudest pick I have (which is a Wegen Bluegrass 1.4mm) but the tone is sweeter than the Wegen's and the grip is much better.  People talk about the Wegens being really grippy, but find it quite the opposite.
> 
> Anyway, would a Blue Chip sound better than a Saga?  (I realise that sound is subjective).


I play a slightly thicker version of the Wegen TF140 (1.8mm) and I agree that it is not the best grip I have ever used.  I have become used to it but the Blue Chip has a significantly better grip as does the V-Pick.  As far as sound is concerned, that is very subjective.  Blue Chip is certainly different than V-Pick, but "better" depends on your taste.  I have tried at least a half dozen V-Picks and don't like the sound from any of them.  I love the thicker triangular Wegens as long as it doesn't have a bevel and I love the feel and tone from the 3 Blue Chips that I have tried.

----------


## Johnny60

Well,

I've just borrowed 2 Blue Chips from a friend who's letting me try them out for a couple of days.  All I can is that I'm gonna buy one!

He's lent my a TD35 and a TPR 45.  The TD (typical teardrop shape) is just stunning on my D28 dread.  It brings out a really gorgeous "bell-like" clear ringing tone.  It's slightly thinner that what I'd normally use, so might go for a TD 40.  Anyway, it's a superb guitar pick, but does sound a little "thin" on my mando...

On mando, the TPR 45 blows my V-Pick Saga clean out of the water in terms of tone and the total absence of "clickiness".  I do like the Saga and the Wegen, and have been happy to use them both, but the Saga does have a lot of chirp and the Wegen I find to be a bit slippy to hold.  The Blue Chip is just stunning - it's crystal clear on the notes, no muddiness, and is very grippy.

Two other things with both these Blue Chips.  One is that they feel lovely - smooth as silk, yet so easy to grip without being sticky (much like the V-Picks in this area).  The other thing is that my friend has had both these picks for over a year and there's no visible wear on them!

I'm sold!  :Smile:

----------


## Timbofood

I need to find a buddy to borrow one from.  It might just put me over the edge on the whole premium pick thing.

----------


## Dan Margolis

I've been grabbing my TD35 a lot, even though it is quite a bit lighter than what I'm used to.  It's great for strumming the guitar.

----------


## Shrtbull

I bought a CT55. I must say, I'm impressed with it. I really like the speed bevel.

----------


## wsugai

I've drunk the Kool-Aid on the BC CT55 as my go-to pick for the mando but I've had occasion to play my guitar again quite a bit over the last couple of months and dang(!) if the best pick I've come across is my old D'Andrea Pro Plec 1.5mm 351-shape pick. I've compared the PP 1.5 346-shape against the CT55 for mando and it doesn't quite do it, but I actually find the PP 351-shape preferable to the BC large jazz custom that has been my go-to pick for guitar for a long time now. Those PP's are a buck apiece and it's just too bad that the PP 346-shape doesn't do the same job on mando as the PP 351-shape does on guitar! Close, but no cigar.

----------


## fredfrank

There have been a few people who expressed concern over losing a Blue Chip on this thread. I have actually lost a couple of them, and I'll tell you, I was not happy about it. But I ordered replacements, and got over it. 

If you look at it this way, you can pay a lot more than $35 for a motel room, but you only use it for one night. Then you have nothing to show for your money. I'd say the pick is a pretty good deal compared to that!

----------

doc holiday, 

George R. Lane, 

kenny boy, 

Mike Bunting

----------


## JeffD

> I've drunk the Kool-Aid on the BC CT55 as my go-to pick for the mando but I've had occasion to play my guitar again quite a bit over the last couple of months and dang(!) if the best pick I've come across is my old D'Andrea Pro Plec 1.5mm 351-shape pick.


My best mandolin picks are nothing-burgers on the guitar. And my favorite guitar pick is terrible on the mandolin. To each instrument its own plectrum.

----------


## f5joe

I love my BC's for guitar.  I still use tortoise on the mando ....... but my new TP-40 has a ton of clarity and really makes the notes stand out.  I will gravitate to the BC's for mando, I'm sure.

----------


## Perry

> If you look at it this way, you can pay a lot more than $35 for a motel room, but you only use it for one night. Then you have nothing to show for your money. I'd say the pick is a pretty good deal compared to that!


Interesting...I often use a restaurant purchased meal as my analogy...and you know what happens to that. With a hotel room at least you got some shelter and some sleep...hopefully.

But I just lost a Kenny Smith BC and it does sting.  Looking forward to those new Ultex's Dunlop is promising.

----------


## MaggieMae

I got a CT-55 for Mother's Day, and I must say that I like it very much.  One thing I like about it that I have not yet seen mentioned  is that it is huge.  The tiny picks they sell at Guitar center just are too small for my fingers.

----------


## Cecily_Mandoliner

I finally ordered the CT55 last night! I even got it engraved with my name! I will be watching my mailbox closely.  :Smile:

----------

